# Radiance Playtest / Carrion Crown conversion



## mikeawmids (Jun 30, 2014)

*JONAS STENT (level 1, human gallant)*


STR: 13 (+1)        DEX: 16 (+3)        WIS: 12 (+1)    
CON: 14 (+2)        INT: 11 (+0)        CHA: 16 (+3)
FOR: 12        REF: 15        WIL: 15


ATK: +4/+5        DMG: +/1/+3        INIT: +3 (30ft)
WND: 8 VIT: 7 DR: 1


RACIAL: Adaptable, Heroic Mien, Quick Learner, Prides Power, Urban Sophisticate (+2 Craft, Literacy, Music, Nobility & Streetwise)


CLASS: Courtly Mien (+5 Diplomacy & Nobility), Dazing Riposte (beat target’s WIL and they are dazed until next turn), Trusted Weapon (+1 attack & +2 damage with rapier)


THEME: Versatile Attribute [DEX] bonus, Cross Training [Fighter]: Rapid Attack (make 2x melee attacks -2)


SKILLS: Craft +2, Diplomacy +8, Literacy +2, Music +5, Nobility +10, Streetwise +10


GEAR: (slots 13/6 - gold 79) Basic Pack, Leather Shirt (DR+1), Rapier [Trusted Weapon] (1d6, crits on 19/20), Light Crossbow (1d8, range 80ft, crits on 19/20)


*ILTHANE ‘BEAR’ HARTOK (level 1, human paladin of Palendine)*


STR: 15 (+2)        DEX: 11 (+0)        WIS: 13 (+1)
CON: 14 (+2)        INT: 11 (+0)        CHA: 16 (+3)
FOR: 17        REF: 11        WIL: 18


ATK: +4/+5        DMG: +2/+4        INIT: +0 (30ft)
WND: 8        VIT: 7            DR: 6


RACIAL: Adaptable, Heroic Mien, Quick Learner, Prides Power, Iron Will, Great Fortitude


CLASS: Detect Evil, Holy Weapon (+1 attack & +2 holy damage, melee only), Boost Morale (move actions, costs 1V, allies within 60ft gain +1 to all dice rolls until next turn and recover 1V)


THEME: Trophy (boost all saves by +1)


SKILLS: Endurance +7


GEAR: (slots 15/11 - gold 2) Basic Pack, Heavy Steel Shield (DR+2), Longsword (1d8), Scalemail (DR+4), Holy Symbol of Palendine




*MASTER OWL (level 1, gnome cleric of Voktra)*


STR: 11 (+0)        DEX: 13 (+1)        WIS: 16 (+3)
CON: 17(+3)        INT: 14 (+2)        CHA: 11 (+0)
FOR: 15        REF: 12        WIL: 17


ATK: +3        DMG: +0        INIT: +1 (20ft)
WND: 6        VIT: 8            DR: 1


RACE: Fey Magic (+1 all magic abilities), Gnome Skills (+2 Appraise, Mechanics, Nature, Perception & Trick), Illusionist, Low Light Vision, Speak with Burrowing Animals, Nose for Books, Iron Will


CLASS: Holy Blast (costs1V, 15ft cone inflicts 1d6 per 2x levels [5d6 max], only affects undead, aberrants and fiends), Religious Studies (+3 Heal, Insight & Religion, can read magic scrolls), Lay on Hands (heal 1d8 wound points +1 per level [+5 max])


THEME: Divine Supplication (once daily, roll 2d20 and pick the better result)


SKILLS: Appraise +4, Mechanics +3, Nature +4, Perception +3, Trick +3, Insight +6, Religion +6


GEAR: (slots 11/8 - gold 75) Basic Pack, Quarterstaff (d6), Cloth (DR+1), Holy Symbol of Voktra


*SHARAY (level 1,half-elf psion)*


STR: 13 (+1)        DEX: 14 (+2)        WIS: 16 (+3)
CON: 11 (+0)        INT: 15 (+2)        CHA: 11 (+0)
FOR: 11        REF: 12        WIL: 17


ATK: +3        DMG: +1        INIT: +2 (30ft)
WND: 7        VIT: 5/1        DR: 0


RACE: Dual Heritage, Keen Senses (+2 Perception), Low Light Vision, Notice Secret Doors, Rapport (+2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Insight & Streetwise), Sleep Immunity, Skill Focus, Resist Enchantment (+2 WIL to resist magical effects), Iron Will, Vitality Surge (once daily, recover 1d6 V)


CLASS: Mindlink, Mind Thrust (1d6 psychic damage per level [5d6 max], half damage if WIL resists), Psychic Training (+2 Bluff, Endurance & Insight, +2 WIL to resist magical effects)


THEME: Prodigy


SKILLS: Perception +5, Bluff +4, Diplomacy +2, Handle Animal +5, Insight +7, Streetwise +2, Endurance +3


GEAR: (slots 13/6 -gold 111) Basic Pack, Quarterstaff (1d6)


*[Radiance RPG] Carrion Crown
1/6: The Haunting of Harrowstone*


The heroes travel to Ravengro for the funeral of their mutual friend Professor Petros Lorimmor. The offer their condolences to the professor’s bereaved daughter Kendra. On route to the graveyard, the funeral procession is blocked bt a group of surly locals who object to “a necromancer” being buried among their kin. Kendra is upset by these accusations.
---
RAVENGRO THUGS (level 0, persons)


STR: 13 (+1)        DEX: 11 (+0)        WIS: 10 (+0)
CON: 11 (+0)        INT: 10 (+0)        CHA: 10 (+0)
FOR: 15        REF: 12        WIL: 10


ATK: +1        DMG: +1        INIT: +0 (30ft)
WND: 8        VIT: 0            DR: 1


ABILITIES: Endurance, Great Fortitude, Country Kid (+3 Endurance, Nature & Handle Animal)


SKILLS: Endurance +3, Nature +3, Handle Animal +3


GEAR: Leather Shirt (DR+1), Improvised Weapon/Farm Tools (1d6)
---
Master Owl clears his throat and begins lecturing the thugs on how their actions here will bring down the wrath of the gods (roll skill Religion to beat WIL, failure results in the thugs being shaken = 11, success). The thugs are shaken (or just plain bored to tears) by the zealous gnome’s outburst, they suffer -2 on all actions for the next 10 minutes. The ringleader (Gibs Hephenus) is unaffected. Ilthane rolls Diplomacy to convince the men to disperse and allow Kendra to bury her father in peace (DC. 14 = 17, success). Grudgingly, the men leave, grumbling that the curse on their town was bought about by Lorimmor’s meddling up at the old Harrowstone prison.


Professor Lorimmor is buried and the heroes escort Kendra home, where her late father’s last will and testament will be read by the town’s mayor. Most of his worldly possessions have been bequeathed to his daughter, but the heroes are tasked with delivering a number of forbidden texts to the professor’s former colleagues at the Lepidstadt university. They must stay in Ravengro for one month before undertaking this delivery, to allow Kendra time to settle her affairs and decide what she wants to do with the rest of her life.
---
KENDRA LORIMMOR (level 1, human sage)


STR: 9 (-1)        DEX: 13 (+1)        WIS: 14 (+2)
CON: 11 (+0)        INT: 18 (+4)        CHA: 15 (+2)
FOR: 10        REF: 14        WIL: 14


ATK: +4        DMG: -1        INIT: +1 (30ft)
WND: 8        VIT: 5            DR: 0


RACE: Adaptable, Heroic Mien, Quick Learner, Human Inheritance (+1000g), Student of Science (+2 Dungeoneering, History, Literacy, Mechanics & Pilot)


CLASS: Comprehend Language (costs 1V), Sage Lore (+2 Arcana, History, Nature, Nobility & Religion), Speciality (+10 Arcana), Creative (+3 Craft, Literacy & Music), Scribe Scrolls


THEME: Bonus Class Ability


SKILLS: Dungeoneering +6, History +8, Literacy +9, Mechanics +3, Pilot +3, Arcana +16, Nature +6, Nobility +4, Religion +4, Craft +7, Music +5


GEAR: Dagger (1d4, range 10ft), Light Crossbow (1d8, range 80ft, crits on 19/20)
---
The forbidden texts are titled; ‘Manual of the Order of the Palentine Eye‘, ‘On Verified Madness‘, ‘Serving your Hunger’ & ‘The Umbral Leaves’. The bundle of books also includes the late professor’s personal journal, detailing his investigations into a cabal of necromancers called the Whisphering Way and their interest in the old Harrowstone prison. The party make use of the professor’s own library and the Ravengro town records to launch their own investigation into the professor’s demise.


Jonas Stent (the only PC with points in the Literacy skill) leads the investigation, with Kendra serving as his assistant. The two become quite close. Sharay lingers nearby and does what she can to help. Her own feelings towards Kendra are confused. Master Owl spends most of his time napping, while Ilthane attacks Kendra’s pantry with gusto (Jonas makes Literacy roll = 14, Kendra & Sharay both make rolls to assist [DC. 15] = 18/21, adding +4 to total = 18). The party discover that;


1: Harrowstone has not been used as a prison since the year 4661, when a terrible fire took place. The locals speculate that the old prison is haunted by those that died in the fire.
2: Both the warden and his wife lost their lives in the fire, nobody knows why the warden’s wife was inside the prison at the time of the fire.
3: A few hours prior to the fire, the prisoners rioted and took control of the lower level of the prison, if it hadn’t been for the fire (and the warden’s sacrifice), these dangerous criminals may have escaped.


Jonas makes a second Literacy roll to learn more about the Whispering Way (Jonas rolls 7, Sharay/Kendra roll 19/27, adding +4 to the total = 11). The party learn that;


1: The Whispering Way is a sinister collection of necromancers that have been active in the Inner Sea region for thousands of years.
2: The Way’s most notorious member was Tar Baphon (the Whispering Tyrant), although the organisation itself existed long before the rise of that infamous lich.


The professor’s journal makes mention of a long-forgotten cache of useful items that will be useful against the restless spirits haunting the old prison and the heroes decide to gather this collection of oddments for their inevitable foray into Harrowstone. They find the entrance to the false crypt unlocked, but before they can go inside, they are confronted by a belligerent gravedigger who demands to know what they are doing (Jonas makes a Diplomacy roll [DC.14] = 17). The gravedigger leaves them to it, but heads directly to the church to inform Father Grimburrow of the group’s actions.
---
GIANT CENTIPEDE (level 1, vermin)


STR: 13 (+1)        DEX: 15 (+2)        WIS: 10 (+0)
CON:  13 (+1)        INT: n/a        CHA: n/a
FOR: 13        REF: 14        WIL: 10


ATK: +1        DMG: +1        INIT: +2 (40ft, climb 40ft)
WND: 5        VIT: 8            DR: 2


ABILITIES: Darkvision, Infiltrator, Spider Climb (costs 1V), Poisonous Bite (move action, costs 2V, next attack inflicts additional 1d4 wound damage [bypassing DR], 50% of another 1d4 wound damage 5 minutes later), Bite (1d4 damage)


SKILLS: Perception +5, Stealth +7
---
The professor’s tracks in the dust lead to an ancient stone sarcophagus. Ilthane rolls Athletics to shift the heavy lid (DC. 15), Jonas & Shay assist (Ilthane rolls 16, Jonas/Sharay roll 17/19, adding +4 to total = 20, success). The group crowd around the empty sarcophagus to examine its contents. Meanwhile, a pair of ill-tempered giant centipedes scuttle into the crypt and attempt to sneak up on the intruders in their lair…. (centipede 1 rolls stealth = 24, centipede 2 rolls stealth = 22, the heroes roll perception = 7/9/6/21, failure). In the surprise round (+5 attack), centipede 1 attacks Jonas (attack roll = 11 vs. REF [15], miss) and centipede 2 attacks Sharay (attack roll = 25 vs. REF [12], hit / damage = 4).


Combat! Initiative order: Sharay > Giant Centipedes > Ilthane > Jonas > Master Owl


Jonas [9] / Ilthane [17] / Master Owl [7] / Sharay [18] / Centipedes [17]


Round One: Sharay uses move action to ready staff and rolls to attack (21 vs. FOR [13], success = damage 2 - DR [2] = 0). Her attack rebounds off the creature’s hardened carapace. As a move action, both centipedes use their poisonous bite ability (costs 5V) then attack Jonas (17 vs. REF [15], hit = damage 3 - DR [1] = 2 + 7 wound damage) & Sharay (12 vs. REF [12], miss). Jonas is dazed and misses his next action. Ilthane uses move action to ready Longsword and standard action (as a move action) to ready shield. He uses a swift action to yell at the centipede menacing Jonas and get its attention. Jonas misses his turn because he is dazed. Finally, Master Owl uses Lay on Hands to heal Jonas 2W.


Round Two: Sharay rolls to hit (22 vs. FOR [13], hit = damage 7 - DR [2] = 5). Centipede 2 is reduced to W3/V0 and is dazed. Centipede 1 attacks Ilthane (6 vs. REF [11], miss). Ilthane swings longsword at the giant insect (20 vs. FOR [13], hit = damage 8 - DR [2] = 6). Centipede 1 is reduced to W2/V0 and is dazed. Jonas readies rapier and makes two attacks with his Rapid Attack ability (10/10 vs. REF [14], miss). Jonas uses Heroic Mien to re-roll one attack (11), which also misses. Finally, Master Owl uses Lay on Hands a second time to restore 4W to Jonas.


Round Three: Sharay swings staff at centipede 2’s face (14 vs. FOR [13], hit = damage 7 - DR [2] = 5). Centipede 2 is bludgeoned to death. Centipede 1 misses turn because it is dazed. Ilthane attacks with blade (24 vs. FOR [13], hit = damage 8 - DR [2] = 6). Ilthane hacks the second centipede in half.


(In retrospect, 1d10 wound damage for a poisonous bite off a level 1 critter seems excessively dangerous, I have now altered the stat block so that the creature only deals 1d4 wound damage. Higher level creatures with more venomous bites will cause greater injury. I have also adjusted the Vitality cost of the ability to reflect its reduced effectiveness.)


50% chance of Jonas taking a further 1d4 wound damage from poison (06% = damage 1).


Victory! The party loot the cache and find; 12x silver arrows, four sun rods, six flasks of holy water, 10x +1 arrows (+1 damage), 5x +1 ghost touch arrows (+1 damage, can target ghosts), 2x undead bane arrows (+2 attack & +2 damage against undead), 5x potions of healing (recover 1d8 wound points), 2x potions of lesser restoration (recover 1d6 vitality), scroll of detect undead, two scrolls of hide from undead (as per invisibility) and a scroll of protection from undead (as per Magic Circle [Sage ability]). Finally, the sarcophagus contains a spirit planchette and four haunt siphons.


To be continued.


----------



## AncientSpirits (Jun 30, 2014)

This is awesome!  

You may have actually pushed me to run a Pathfinder adventure (I read them but don't run them) using Radiance RPG, as I've been too lazy to convert one.

Two questions:

a) I see you went with level-0 and level-1 PCs, rather than "townies". Was this for the sake of balance in hewing to the adventure? Or did you need some NPCs that you didn't find in the book? Or other?

b) What are the PCs themes?

Cheers!


----------



## mikeawmids (Jun 30, 2014)

a) I was actually adhering to some advice that you posted in another thread, suggesting how to convert monsters from 4e or 3e/Pathfinder to use in Radiance. I figured the process could also be applied to human enemies, instead of using townies;_

"Converting 4E monsters is pretty easy. Just adjust hit points, change AC to match Fortitude or Reflex (whichever is better), and remember that some energy types like "radiant" have different names in Radiance RPG. Since 4E uses passive saves and such, there's not much else to do!

Converting 3.5/PF monsters is more work. I suggest this: Start with the creature's CR, not it's hit dice. The CR = the creature's level. Keep its attributes (Str, Con, etc). Then calculate its attack, saves, hit points, and DR based on its level, per the monster creation rules on page 246-247. Finally, map over its other abilities as-is, such as darkvision and special attacks and resistances."

_b) Jonas Stent > Dilettante, Ilthane 'Bear' Hartok > Martialist, Master Owl > Believer, Sharay > Specialist


----------



## mikeawmids (Jul 1, 2014)

Using the spirit planchette requires an Arcana skill roll. Kendra is the best suited to the task, so the party return there to conduct their séance. As they are leaving the graveyard, the group are accosted by Father Grimburrow and a group of Pharasman acolytes, who demand to know what they think they are doing (since it looks like grave robbing). Jonas Stent attempts to placate the angry clerics (DC.22, rolls 20), Father Grimburrow storms off to report their actions to the sheriff, while the heroes return to Kendra’s house.


Using the spirit planchette requires an Arcana roll [DC. 11], there is a 60% of getting a true answer from the spirit world. It can be used only once per day. While they are setting themselves up, Sheriff Caeller and a couple of deputies turn up to arrest the party for their desecration of the Restlands. Again, Jonas rolls Diplomacy [DC. 22], showing the sheriff the professor’s journal [+5] and explaining their suspicions that the man was murdered by a cult of wicked necromancers (27, success). Caeller remains at the house for the séance, intrigued (and a little scared) by what the heroes are planning to attempt.
Kendra’s first question is: “Was the Whispering Way responsible for my father‘s death?” (21, success, 98% falsehood)
The spirits answer: “Maybe”
Sheriff Caeller hardly considers this to be sufficient evidence to reopen the enquiry into what he has already ruled to be a tragic accident / death by misadventure. He suggests that Kendra should focus on moving on from her father’s death, instead of lingering on it. Ilthane sees the sheriff out. The heroes decide to rest up and then head over to Harrowstone prison on the morrow and take a look around the haunted prison.


A good nights rest enables Jonas Stent to recover 1W and 2V. Sharay recovers 1V. Nobody else was injured during the fight with the giant centipedes.


The party travel to Harrowstone the very next day. They pass between the rusty gates into the open, overgrown courtyard. A tumbledown house stands alone amidst the weeds, likely the residence of the last warden and his wife. Master Owl takes one look at the place (Mechanics roll = 22) and declares the building unsafe to explore, the whole place looks ready to fall down at the slightest disturbance.


_“A two-story stone building looms in the center of the prison grounds. Ivy and moss cling tenaciously to the walls, while above the wooden shingles of the roof are often missing entirely, exposing the wooden rafters of the upper structure to the sky. Here and there, leering stone gargoyles perch on the eaves, once functioning as drainspouts and decorations but now seeming almost to serve a more ominous role of sentinels. Many of these stone decorations have crumbled away and lie in ruined piles on the soggy ground below. Windows in the building’s facade are narrow and blocked by grills of rusty iron bars. Stone columns support a slumping wooden balcony over the building’s wooden front doors, both of which hang askew and reveal dark glimpses of chambers within.”_


The heroes poke around and find the broken gargoyle that crushed Professor Lorrimor’s skull when it ‘accidentally’ fell on him. The party lack the Survival skill, so are unable to make more sense of the jumble of tracks around the scene, many of which must belong to Sheriff Caeller and his men. They decide to head on inside. Entering Harrowstone via the main entrance, the party enter a mouldy foyer containing four other exits. Suddenly, all these doors slam closed and a series of badly burnt, screaming faces manifest (1d20+1 against PC’s WIL, success = target shaken [-2 on all actions] for 10 minutes). The haunt rolls 3, which doesn’t achieve anything. Once the haunt has run its course, the party find the doors have unsealed and they can continue their exploration of the prison. One door stands out from the others as it is made of metal and remains locked. Master Owl attempts to pick the lock (DC. 30), rolling only 18. The heroes will need to keep their eyes open for a key to this mysterious portal.


The next door opens into a dank, cavernous auditorium;
_“Several rows of wooden benches, all spotted with mold and sagging with neglect, face a stage walled off from the rest of the room by a wall of iron bars.”_
There’s not much going on here, so the group forge on through the double doors on the opposite side of the room;
_“The northeast wall of this room has partially fallen, revealing the dark, murky waters of the pond outside. Moldering training dummies and other similar equipment hint that this room may have once been a training area for the guards. In the northeast part of the room, the floor around a dark, jagged hole is surrounded by black scorch marks.”_
Almost as soon as the party enter the room, a trio of flying, burning skulls rise out of the hole in the centre of the room and attack the party!
---
FLAMING SKULL (level 1 undead)


STR: 10 (+0)        DEX: 13 (+1)        WIS: 10 (+0)
CON:  n/a        INT: n/a        CHA: 13 (+1)
FOR: 12        REF: 13        WIL: immune


ATK: +1        DMG: +0        INIT: +1 (flying 40ft)
WND: 2        VIT: 8            DR: 2 / 6 against fire


ABILITIES: Fire Resistant (additional DR+4 against fire attacks), Flying, Undead Traits (Darkvision, Immune to abilities that effect WIL), Slam (1d3 + 1d6 fire damage)
---

Combat! Initiative: Jonas > Sharay > Ilthane > Master Owl > Flaming Skulls
Jonas [21] / Ilthane [15] / Master Owl [10] / Sharay [20] / Flaming Skulls [2]


Round One! Jonas already has his crossbow readied, so he fires this at the nearest skull before it can get too close (attack roll 15 vs. REF [13], hit = damage 2 - DR [2] = 0). The crossbow pings off the skull, upsetting its flight pattern, but achieving little else. Sharay moves forward and clubs nearest skull with her staff, rolling a natural 20 (max damage, bypassing all DR = 7). Skull 1 is reduced to W2/V1. Ilthane also advances and takes a swing at skull #2 (attack roll 21 vs. FOR [12], hit = damage 12 - DR [2] = 10). Skull 2 is utterly destroyed by the paladin’s righteous onslaught! Master Owl spends 1V to use Holy Blast, catching the two remaining skulls within a 15ft cone (the ability description reads “1d6 damage every two levels”, but I’m assuming you can still use it at level 1). Damage roll = 1, no obvious effect on either skull. The two remaining skulls attack Sharay (16 vs. REF [12], hit = damage 4 + 1 fire damage = 5 - DR [0] = 5) and Master Owl (19 vs. REF [12], hit = damage 2 + 2 fire damage = 4 - DR [1] = 3). Sharay is dazed and misses her next action.


Round Two! Jonas fires his crossbow at the skull attacking Sharay (-5 for firing into combat, Jonas rolls 5, misses). Sharay misses her turn as she was dazed in the previous round. Ilthane attacks the skull menacing Master Owl (attack rolls 23 vs. FOR [12], hit = damage 6 - DR [2] = 4). Skull 3 is reduced to W2/V4. Master Owl has another go with Holy Blast (damage 6 - DR [2] = 4). Skull 1 crumbles into a pile of smouldering bone dust, while Skull 3 is reduced to W2/V0. The final skull attacks Ilthane, who has interposed himself between it and Master Owl (attack natural 20 = damage [bypassing DR] 3 + 6 fire damage = 9). The flaming skull head butts Ilthane in the face, breaking his nose and leaving the paladin dazed!


Round Three! Jonas Stent holds his action until the final skull is no longer in melee with anyone. Sharay moves adjacent to Ilthane and takes a swing at it with her staff (attack 17 vs. FOR [12], hit = damage 4 - DR [2] = 2). Sharay delivers a devastating blow that cracks the last skull in half.


Victory! At this time, the party decide to return to Ravengro and rest up for a couple of days before returning to Harrowstone. They also advance to level 2! * ding *


It will take Jonas & Master Owl 1 night to fully recover. It will take Ilthane 2 nights to fully recover. It will take Sharay 3 nights to fully recover.


Now that the PC’s have ascended to the lofty heights of level 2, they each gain an additional 4 basic abilities for their class and one minor theme award (unless they decide to multi-class).
Jonas Stent decides to multi-class into Ranger, gaining the three core abilities for that class, plus Rapid Shot. For this theme award, he selects Lucky Break (once daily, roll 1d20+1d6).
Ilthane ‘Bear’ Hartok chooses 4 basic abilities from the Paladin class list; Holy Smite, Lay on Hands, Shield Training & Repulse Evil. For his theme award, he selects Trusted Weapon [longsword].
Master Owl chooses 4 basic Cleric abilities; Holy Vestment, Prayer, Righteous Anger & Sanctuary. For his theme award, he picks Minor Divine Ability [Corner Sight].
Sharay multi-classes into Monk. She takes the three core abilities for her new class (plus Sublime Fist) and selects Stunning Blow as her theme award.


To be continued.


----------



## mikeawmids (Jul 1, 2014)

Here are the four PC's as they now appear at level 2;

*JONAS STENT (level 2, human gallant/ranger)*


STR: 13 (+1)        DEX: 16 (+3)        WIS: 12 (+1)    
CON: 14 (+2)        INT: 11 (+0)        CHA: 16 (+3)
FOR: 13        REF: 16        WIL: 16


ATK: +4 (+1 with rapier / +2 against undead / +1 within 30ft with ranged)
DMG: +1 (+2 with rapier / +2 against undead / +2 within 30ft with ranged)
INIT: +3 (30ft)    WND: 8        VIT: 12        DR: 1


RACIAL: Adaptable, Heroic Mien, Quick Learner, Prides Power, Urban Sophisticate (+2 Craft, Literacy, Music, Nobility & Streetwise)


CLASS: Courtly Mien (+5 Diplomacy & Nobility), Dazing Riposte (beat target’s WIL and they are dazed until next turn), Trusted Weapon (+1 attack & +2 damage with rapier), Favored Enemy [Undead] (+2 attack & +2 damage against undead, +2 Bluff, Insight, Perception & Survival against undead), Point Blank Shot (+1 attack & +2 damage against target within 30ft), Wilderness Lore (+5 Nature & Survival), Rapid Shot (make two ranged attacks -2)


THEME: Versatile Attribute [DEX] bonus, Cross Training [Fighter]: Rapid Attack (make 2x melee attacks -2), Lucky Break (once daily, roll 1d20+1d6)


SKILLS: Craft +2, Diplomacy +8, Literacy +2, Music +5, Nobility +10, Streetwise +10, Nature +5, Survival +6


GEAR: (slots 13/6 - gold 79) Basic Pack, Leather Shirt (DR+1), Rapier [Trusted Weapon] (1d6, crits on 19/20), Light Crossbow (1d8, range 80ft, crits on 19/20)


*ILTHANE ‘BEAR’ HARTOK (level 2, human paladin of Palendine)*


STR: 15 (+2)        DEX: 11 (+0)        WIS: 13 (+1)
CON: 14 (+2)        INT: 11 (+0)        CHA: 16 (+3)
FOR: 18        REF: 12        WIL: 19


ATK: +4 ( +1 melee / +1 with trusted longsword)        
DMG: +2 (+2 holy damage in melee / +2 Holy Smite against evil-aligned nonperson foe / +2 with trusted longsword)
INIT: +0 (30ft)    WND: 8        VIT: 12        DR: 7


RACIAL: Adaptable, Heroic Mien, Quick Learner, Prides Power, Iron Will, Great Fortitude


CLASS: Detect Evil, Holy Weapon (+1 attack & +2 holy damage, melee only), Boost Morale (move actions, costs 1V, allies within 60ft gain +1 to all dice rolls until next turn and recover 1V), Holy Smite (+1 holy damage per level when striking a evil-aligned nonperson foe), Lay on Hands (heal 1d8 wound points +1 per level [+5 max]), Shield Training (can use tower shields, all shields grant +1 DR), Repulse Evil (move action, costs 1V, next melee attack against evil-aligned foe pushes them back 1d4x5ft, if there is no space to move back the foe falls prone)


THEME: Trophy (boost all saves by +1), Trusted Weapon (+1 attack & +2 damage)


SKILLS: Endurance +7


GEAR: (slots 15/11 - gold 2) Basic Pack, Heavy Steel Shield (DR+2+1), Longsword (Trusted Weapon, 1d8), Scalemail (DR+4), Holy Symbol of Palendine




*MASTER OWL (level 2,gnome cleric of Voktra)*


STR: 11 (+0)        DEX: 13 (+1)        WIS: 16 (+3)
CON: 17(+3)        INT: 14 (+2)        CHA: 11 (+0)
FOR: 16        REF: 13        WIL: 18


ATK: +3        
DMG: +0        
INIT: +1 (20ft)    WND: 6        VIT: 13        DR: 1


RACE: Fey Magic (+1 all magic abilities), Gnome Skills (+2 Appraise, Mechanics, Nature, Perception & Trick), Illusionist, Low Light Vision, Speak with Burrowing Animals, Nose for Books, Iron Will


CLASS: Holy Blast (costs1V, 15ft cone inflicts 1d6 per 2x levels [5d6 max], only affects undead, aberrants and fiends), Religious Studies (+3 Heal, Insight & Religion, can read magic scrolls), Lay on Hands (heal 1d8 wound points +1 per level [+5 max]), Holy Vestment (+2 DR for 5 minutes), Prayer (costs 1V, for 5 mins, all allies get +1 to all d20 rolls, all allies get -1 to all d20 rolls), Righteous Anger (costs 5V, target one nongood foe within 15ft, it suffers 4d6 holy damage or half if WIL resists), Sanctuary (costs 1V, move action, next foe to target you must resist with WIL or take some other action)


THEME: Divine Supplication (once daily, roll 2d20 and pick the better result), Minor Divine Ability [Corner Sight] (costs 1V, you can see around corners, this grants line of sight)


SKILLS: Appraise +4, Mechanics +3, Nature +4, Perception +3, Trick +3, Insight +6, Religion +6


GEAR: (slots 11/8 - gold 75) Basic Pack, Quarterstaff (d6), Cloth (DR+1), Holy Symbol of Voktra


*SHARAY (level 2, half-elf psion/monk)*


STR: 13 (+1)        DEX: 14 (+2)        WIS: 16 (+3)
CON: 11 (+0)        INT: 15 (+2)        CHA: 11 (+0)
FOR: 12        REF: 13        WIL: 18


ATK: +3 (+2 unarmed)        
DMG: +1 (+2 unarmed)        
INIT: +2 (30ft)    WND: 7        VIT: 10        DR: 0


RACE: Dual Heritage, Keen Senses (+2 Perception), Low Light Vision, Notice Secret Doors, Rapport (+2 Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Insight & Streetwise), Sleep Immunity, Skill Focus, Resist Enchantment (+2 WIL to resist magical effects), Iron Will, Vitality Surge (once daily, recover 1d6 V)


CLASS: Mindlink, Mind Thrust (1d6 psychic damage per level [5d6 max], half damage if WIL resists), Psychic Training (+2 Bluff, Endurance & Insight, +2 WIL to resist magical effects), Flurry of Blows (2x unarmed strikes -2), Monk’s Prowess (+5 Acrobatics & Athletics), Unarmed Strike (+1 unarmed strikes, adjacent foe must resist with REF or suffer 1d6 damage), Sublime Fist (+1 attacks & +2 damage unarmed)


THEME: Prodigy, Stunning Blow (costs 5V, once daily next attack causes +15 damage)


SKILLS: Perception +5, Bluff +4, Diplomacy +2, Handle Animal +5, Insight +7, Streetwise +2, Endurance +3, Acrobatics +7, Athletics +6


GEAR: (slots 13/6 -gold 111) Basic Pack, Quarterstaff (1d6)


----------



## AncientSpirits (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for posting the continuing adventures! 

I particularly appreciate how the PCs are advancing themselves based on their experiences, such as Jonas multiclassing into ranger to reflect the challenges of undead and Survival checks.

Here are a few comments:

-- In Radiance RPG, all creature types have attribute scores. So undead have Constitution and Intelligence. If unsure what to assign, just put 10 (no impact on anything else). For the floating skulls, I suggest Con 16 and Int 4. A score of 4 still qualities as not sentient (no language use, etc, just cunning), and the higher Con adds to their vitality and Fortitude.

-- Abilities that deliver damage, always round up. So yes, 1d6 per 2 levels delivers 1d6 at 1st level.

-- Remember to add +1/2 level to the PCs' attack rolls. 

More healing will hopefully allow the party to go on longer forays with confidence.


----------



## mikeawmids (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comments, they are super halpful to cement my understanding of the system (which I am still fairly new to).

I had completely forgotten about the level bonus to attack rolls, thanks for the reminder. 

It did seem odd that undead monsters in Pathfinder lack CON or INT scores. The bestiary suggests using the CHA modifier for CON purposes, so that's what I did for the flaming skulls. I noticed that Pathfinder undead and Pathfinder vermin are immune to effects that require a WILL save, which struck me as odd too. Surely a necromancer can dominate undead or a druid can control the actions of a hostile swarm? I will be making adjustments to my home game to alter things that don't transition sensibly from one system to another.


----------



## AncientSpirits (Jul 2, 2014)

mikeawmids said:


> I will be making adjustments to my home game to alter things that don't transition sensibly from one system to another.




Interesting...

3.5/Pathfinder assume more wealth and magic items than Radiance. That might impact treasure finds, particularly at mid to higher levels.

Progression is flatter in Radiance, but I think Pathfinder adventures do a good job of accounting of possible uses of teleport, scrying, raise dead, etc at higher levels. If a situation in the adventure path assumes access to those spells at level 9+, when Radiance PCs don't them until level 14+, remember there are townies like the  life-giver, scryer, and wayfarer; alternatively, you may supply some scrolls of those spells in lieu of other treasure. 

In general, PCs in Radiance can rely more on hiring townies and -- at higher levels -- alders. 

That's what comes to mind for now.

Anyway, if you have any questions about these or converting monsters or magic items or such, feel free to ask.


----------

